# Also Looking for a BJJ school



## Jai (Nov 28, 2007)

Greetings everyone.

I posted this elsewhere but wanted to try here as well.

I am looking for a BJJ school in Minnesota. I know there is one in the twin cities, but that is to far a drive for me, anything north of the cities, as well as Mankato are all out. I am hoping for somewhere between Hutchinson and Redwoodfalls. If anyone knows anyone who has a school or who teaches private please let me know. Here is a better breakdown of the areas that are within driving distance for me.

Hutchinson
Dassel/Cokato
Litchfield
Buffalo Lake/Hector
Bird Island
Oliva
Redwood Falls
Glencoe

Lots of small communities so my hope is small but I am hoping none the less.


----------

